# Samba 3.6.25



## fullauto2012 (Jun 11, 2016)

I have 2 FreeBSD machines running on 192.168.1.0/24.  This machine is *.11, and the other one (working) is *.10. 

192.168.1.10 (Working) is as follows:

```
root@kif:/usr/home/tim.falardeau # uname -a
FreeBSD kif 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014  root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
root@kif:/usr/home/tim.falardeau # smbstatus
Samba version 3.6.25
PID  Username  Group  Machine
-------------------------------------------------------------------
21626  tim.falardeau  tim.falardeau  enki-pc  (192.168.1.101)

Service  pid  machine  Connected at
-------------------------------------------------------
IPC$  21626  enki-pc  Fri Jun 10 14:39:58 2016

No locked files
```


```
root@kif:/usr/home/tim.falardeau # cat /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
[global]
  idmap config * : backend = tdb

[Website]
  path = /usr/home/website
  write list = @wheel

[RDX]
  path = /var/mnt/rdx
  write list = @wheel

[homes]
  browsable = no
  writable = yes
```


```
root@kif:/usr/home/tim.falardeau # netstat -an | grep LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.139  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.445  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.139  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.445  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.80  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.80  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.10011  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.30033  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.22  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.22  *.*  LISTEN
```

192.168.1.11 (Not Working) is as follows:

```
root@LR-Remote:/usr/local/etc # uname -a
FreeBSD LR-Remote 10.3-STABLE FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r300092: Wed May 18 01:03:38 UTC 2016  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
root@LR-Remote:/usr/local/etc # smbstatus
Samba version 3.6.25
PID  Username  Group  Machine
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Service  pid  machine  Connected at
-------------------------------------------------------

No locked files
```


```
root@LR-Remote:/usr/local/etc # cat /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
[global]
  idmap config * : backend = tdb

[Liberty Roofing]
  path = /usr/home/liberty.roofing
  valid users = @liberty.roofing @wheel
  write list = @liberty.roofing @wheel

[homes]
  browsable = no
  writable = yes
```


```
root@LR-Remote:/usr/local/etc # netstat -an | grep LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.139  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.445  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.139  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.445  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 127.0.0.1.25  *.*  LISTEN
tcp4  0  0 *.22  *.*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 *.22  *.*  LISTEN
```

From my PC, (192.168.1.101) I can see the share in Windows Network and can access the shares on *.10 with my pdbedit login and pass.
However, from the same PC I can SEE the share in my windows Network, but when I try to access it I get an error say "Cannot Access \\LR-Remote".

There is no PF running at the time. 
As far as I can tell, these machines are identical.
Anyone have any idea what I might be doing wrong?


----------

